
NSO spyware ‘targets Big Tech cloud services’ - jsty
https://www.ft.com/content/95b91412-a946-11e9-b6ee-3cdf3174eb89
======
graedus
[http://archive.is/l3TYw](http://archive.is/l3TYw)

------
Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
> The Israeli company whose spyware hacked WhatsApp has told buyers its
> technology can surreptitiously scrape all of an individual’s data from the
> servers of Apple, Google, Facebook, Amazon and Microsoft, according to
> people familiar with its sales pitch.

They’re talking about NSO, which makes the Pegasus smartphone hacking tool.

------
ldoughty
Paywall :-/

